# hiding/ masking stone chips



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

i have a dolphin grey a3 with the usual very tiny stonechips to the front bumper and about 6-7 on the bonnet(not bad enough to re-paint) i usually go over it with some colourwax black and it seems to hide thee chips,is this best way or is there something else i could use ?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

vw754 said:


> i have a dolphin grey a3 with the usual very tiny stonechips to the front bumper and about 6-7 on the bonnet(not bad enough to re-paint) i usually go over it with some colourwax black and it seems to hide thee chips,is this best way or is there something else i could use ?


Try the link below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127&highlight=stone+chips

Kev


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

This one may be better if they are small chips...........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129077


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Another approach here too :thumb: ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965


----------

